# Education Discount from Apple Store?



## iamcrom (May 26, 2005)

Hi,

I am planning to get a Powerbook soon, but I don't know if Yorkdale Apple Store will give me the education discount if I buy one from them. 

TIA


----------



## picxpert (May 19, 2005)

I asked this very same question of the Yorkdale folk, and they said that if you bring in Student ID and some other form of ID (Driver's License, Health Card, etc.), they'd be happy to extend you the student discount. I, however, did not try to buy anything with the discount.


----------



## iamcrom (May 26, 2005)

That's great! I will be getting my Powerbook this weekend!!!


----------



## greymatter (May 17, 2005)

can i get an education discount if im in high school?


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

yep. they want to start you off as early as possible.
R


----------



## picxpert (May 19, 2005)

Not sure, greymatter - I know that the online store has no facility for a K-12 student discount, so my best guess would be no.


----------



## jackinmac (Apr 12, 2005)

If your a highschool student you cannot get the student discount. However I'm currently graduating highschool at the end of June and had applied to university and recieved my student number via my acceptence letters and used that for my student discount on the Apple site for my Applecare and it worked. So if you can't wait until you get a student card and you've already got a student ID if you've applied to a college/university you can use that and you can still get the student discount online at the Applestore.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Why are high school students not considered? In this day and age, everyone in my school has laptops/tablets and i think that we should have discounts just as the college students do. Its understandable that college students generally have to pay for themselves, but i think that a high school student trying to convince his parents to let him get a mac, well, it'd be helpful if we had discounts too!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

The typical student discount is 8% on hardware; software varies. A friend of mine took her high school son to the Apple Store and negotiated 6%


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

I got $40 off my iPod. The discount extends to CE students


----------

